# How long till cycle returns to normal after contraceptive pill?



## Laura_44

Hi all.

I'm just wondering whether anyone has an idea on how long it may take for ovulation cycles to return to normal after using the contraceptive pill. 
I've been taking the pill for 4 and a half years. I recently stopped taking and my last period (due to pill) ended on 10th June. My doctor told me it could be up to 3 months or even longer. I'm hoping it wont be that long. Any ideas ladies?

Thanks 

Laura

x x x


----------



## porkpie1981

I came off mine and had an :witch: then got a :bfp: so it depends really. I was on it since my lo was born and hes 2. I was also on it yrs ago

Good luck

I would get ovulation tests and then u mite have a better idea


----------



## Chris77

Yeah usually 3 months is the norm, they say. I started having normal cycles as soon as I stopped the pills, so I think it's different for every woman.


----------



## bird24

My cycles have been 28 days, 28 days, 38 days (had an operation that month) and now on CD 16 - so we'll see this month if they go back to 28 days - or a BFP!! 

look out for egg white looking cervical fluid and thats a hint that you are fertile as it helps the sperm get to the egg....

xx


----------



## Laura_44

Thankyou all. I think it is probably worth getting some ovulation sticks just so we know. 
Hope we don't have to wait too long :) Goodluck to you all that are trying :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Good Luck TTCing Laura!!


----------



## orange-sox

Good luck getting your :bfp: Laura


----------



## owo

I was on BCP for 10 years and I got my BFP only 30 days after i had my last withdrawal bleed coming off BCP, so it can happen straight away or it can take a few months. Fingers crossed it happens quick for you.


----------



## Shifter

I came off the pill after about seven years on it about three/four months ago. My last pack ran out and I just thought "Well, we're going to start ttc in a few months anyway, may as well let my body adjust". And my cycle just sort of carried on as it was when I was on the pill, regular 28 days.

I'm sure it varies though. Best thing is to trust your body and wait and see


----------



## AppleSeed

This is my worry as well. Geez I have been on the same pill for 13 years! It's going to be exciting nonetheless.


----------



## Chris77

I'm with the others, it really depends on your body. I had a normal cycle immediately after coming off BCP's - just depends on your body. I think the doctors say the norm is 3 months though.


----------



## angelofinnose

I was actually on the contraceptive pill when I fell pregnant. So i'd guess it shouldn't take that long after stopping it, but everyone's different, and other factors may play a part xx


----------



## Junebug

lol looks like I'm the odd one out but I stopped taking BC the beginning of August, had no withdrawal bleed and it is now 4 months later and still no AF. Weird thing is that I was only on BC for 4 months. Doctor told me not to come back til March if AF hasn't arrived by then! Everyone is completely different, I hope AF returns to normal for you soon!!


----------



## Bubby

I'm planning on stopping my BCP about 4-6 months before we want to start TTC because I've heard lots of horror stories about it taking a long time to come out of your system.


----------

